# Well, I did it..........



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

After last month's problems I made my decision to order the new machine earlier than planned. I ordered a 4 x 4 Pro model from CNC Router Parts. The whole shebang -- everything to fire up when put together - including Nema 34 steppers and their stand and spindle.

Got an email today that 8020 has shipped the extrusions for the stand. The machine should ship in a couple weeks. Gotta get busy this week end setting up the space that it'll occupy. Lot of stuff to move. This was a helluva chunk of change, to me anyway, to lay out. No turning back now.

Know anybody that wants a Shopsmith?? I need the room.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing it set up, John.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Awesome John ! The exact model and size I want . Can’t wait to hear a review 

Only wish I lived closer so I could help assemble it


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Regarding the Shopsmith, I have a son who lives in Sterling Twp. He might me interested. Can he contact you? Send me a PM, and I can forward it to him. I already have a '56 Greenie with all the accessories (upgraded the power head to a 1989). That's what started me on the Woodturning Torrent.

Good luck with the CNC


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Awesome John ! The exact model and size I want . Can’t wait to hear a review
> 
> Only wish I lived closer so I could help assemble it


Rick, I'd let you assemble the whole thing and get it working for me.

I'll update the frustrations I encounter as it progresses. This isn't going to be an evening or two project, with my capabilities. Going to be interesting that's for sure.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

You'll have it together and cutting in no time, John. Looking forward to the build! Post lots of photos, please.

David


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Congratulations on your upgrade! This "hobby" is sure starting to look like a full-time business. :smile:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

David, 

I'll probably do a thread like you did on the build -- the good, the bad, and the ugly. Maybe I should do an album on it. 

Fair warning -- I am not mechanically or much else inclined so if I pull this off, it'll be a major victory for me. It won't be a total ground up build like you did, but hopefully will provide a little boost to those on the fence. Or ........ discourage them. Don't know if CNCRP will like me or hate me after this. I do know this, though, the wife will kill me if it doesn't work and get used!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> Congratulations on your upgrade! This "hobby" is sure starting to look like a full-time business. :smile:


Ollie,

It's only full time when I get behind. I'd like to keep at a semi steady putzing pace. Just enough to keep kind of busy, but not hurried. To pay for my materials, a few bullets, occasional new firearm, and my part of the deer lease. Guess it doesn't work that way.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Btw, John, you've set the bar pretty high for Contributor of the Month. To go out and buy a new CNC as your contribution is a pretty steep hill to climb for the next CoM. :wink:

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

John it's funny that we talked about the Shopsmiths taking up needed space in our shops a couple of weeks ago. I actually had to use mine (actually a Harbor Freight knock off with Shopsmith replacement parts) to drill some holes through two 10 1/2" long pieces the other day. My small bench top did not have the capacity to drill them so I moved everything around and uncovered it. Started up, drilled the holes and put it back to bed. First time I've used it in over 8 years but I have moved it around the shop 3 times to different locations.

I really don't think you will have trouble putting it together. They do have decent videos to help out so you might go look at them before the parts show up on you doorstep. You can also download the PDF files for assembly and look through them. Make sure you have the long ball nose Allen wrenches for your drill, it will make assembly a lot easier.

@RainMan 2.0 looks like John beat you to the punch. If you sit there much longer I will too!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Btw, John, you've set the bar pretty high for Contributor of the Month. To go out and buy a new CNC as your contribution is a pretty steep hill to climb for the next CoM. :wink:
> 
> David


I put the check that comes with the title to good use!!! Wasn't quite enough to get the 4 x 8.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> John it's funny that we talked about the Shopsmiths taking up needed space in our shops a couple of weeks ago. I actually had to use mine (actually a Harbor Freight knock off with Shopsmith replacement parts) to drill some holes through two 10 1/2" long pieces the other day. My small bench top did not have the capacity to drill them so I moved everything around and uncovered it. Started up, drilled the holes and put it back to bed. First time I've used it in over 8 years but I have moved it around the shop 3 times to different locations.
> 
> @RainMan 2.0 looks like John beat you to the punch. If you sit there much longer I will too!



Love the Shopsmith drill press - especially when used horizontally. Can't beat it.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> I put the check that comes with the title to good use!!! Wasn't quite enough to get the 4 x 8.


Haha! You did better than me. All I got was a Cherry plaque. :wink:








David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Haha! You did better than me. All I got was a Cherry plaque. :wink:
> View attachment 359111
> 
> 
> David


You had to make the plaque and I had to make the check good!! lol


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> After last month's problems I made my decision to order the new machine earlier than planned. I ordered a 4 x 4 Pro model from CNC Router Parts. The whole shebang -- everything to fire up when put together - including Nema 34 steppers and their stand and spindle.
> 
> Got an email today that 8020 has shipped the extrusions for the stand. The machine should ship in a couple weeks. Gotta get busy this week end setting up the space that it'll occupy. Lot of stuff to move. This was a helluva chunk of change, to me anyway, to lay out. No turning back now.
> 
> Know anybody that wants a Shopsmith?? I need the room.


Congrats! Didn’t know you were a fellow SS owner. Can’t wait to see your future projects.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

artman60 said:


> Congrats! Didn’t know you were a fellow SS owner. Can’t wait to see your future projects.


Gotta get it and then figure out how to put the darn thing together. That's the part that worries me.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> You had to make the plaque and I had to make the check good!! lol


I think my task was a bit easier than yours will be but I sure wish I was close enough to assist. I'd love to help out with that assembly!

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> I think my task was a bit easier than yours will be but I sure wish I was close enough to assist. I'd love to help out with that assembly!
> 
> David


You and Rick show up and have at it. I'll provide your own rooms, plenty of food, and I'll stay out of the way. Just let me know when it's done!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Can't wait to see this all come together, John. Excited to see how you think it compares to your current machine. You got my number if you need an opinion on something. I am like the other guys, I would love to build another machine!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Can't wait to see this all come together, John. Excited to see how you think it compares to your current machine. You got my number if you need an opinion on something. I am like the other guys, I would love to build another machine!!


You guys want to build. I want to hit "go" and make chips fly. Since I'm not mechanically inclined or computer literate -- I wonder how I even got this far. Oh, I know - went to a WW show and watched how easy it was when a guy was demonstrating one and then seeing all the happy campers on the internet. Somebody lied or I'm not even half as good as I gave myself credit for. First you scan the picture into the machine's computer, lay the material on the bed, hit go, get a coffee, and it's done when you get back. Yup. That's all there is to it.

Worst part is cleaning out a spot to set the new one up at. Or does that fall under "rearranging" the shop? And I know I'll need Mama to hold things while I put them together wrong the first time or two, and she'll mutter under her breath --"I told you so" several times. And ask a time or two about understanding directions, manuals, and nonsense like that. And finally "Do you know what you're doing?" and "are you sure that's right?"

I'll have to ask Colin how he copes with it.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I recall our Saturn CNC still on the pallet and I was moving the gantry back and forth with my hands. Sandy walked out to the shop and as only a sweet bride can do, said, "Didn't you get motors for that?". Yes, dear, thank you so much... LOL!

David


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I am curious to see whether you will keep the Probotix machine after you see how much more rigid and fast the new one is, I know you’ve gotten very good results with it. I am also curious how you will like Mach after your experience with LinuxCNC. Good luck with the assembly! I’m sure CNC Router Parts will supply an XML file with the settings, but go through them all manually as well, so you understand what is where, and grab screenshots of them all for reference. 

Do some testing to get the most out of it, I would think you should be able to carve at 300-400 ipm with the new one.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

BalloonEngineer said:


> Do some testing to get the most out of it, I would think you should be able to carve at 300-400 ipm with the new one.


Cutting what, Richard??? I don't cut anywhere near that fast fearing I'll break a bit. Also, I'm rarely in that kind of production 'hurry up and get it cut' mode. I cut Walnut, Maple, and Cherry at 175 ipm with a 1/4" downcut spiral running 18k rpm and it seems pretty quick to me. Maybe I'm just too conservative. LOL!

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

BalloonEngineer said:


> I am curious to see whether you will keep the Probotix machine after you see how much more rigid and fast the new one is, I know you’ve gotten very good results with it. I am also curious how you will like Mach after your experience with LinuxCNC. Good luck with the assembly! I’m sure CNC Router Parts will supply an XML file with the settings, but go through them all manually as well, so you understand what is where, and grab screenshots of them all for reference.
> 
> Do some testing to get the most out of it, I would think you should be able to carve at 300-400 ipm with the new one.


Learning Mach 3 has me worried, aside from trying to put things together. I plan on running both machines (or at least using the old one for a backup), but we'll see how it all shakes out. Gotta get the new one up and cutting first. Depends a lot on demand and just how far I want to go with all this. If I really get into it, then there may be other arrangements being made. Wife wants to keep it just as a hobby, but she likes not having to pay for my materials and hunting stuff. We'll just have to see how it all pans out.

How come all my hobbies and interests are expensive??


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> How come all my hobbies and interests are expensive??


Big Boy's Toys always have high price tags, and are big, bright and shiny to draw us into their hold.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

David, 
You may wish to do a little testing, with your Nema34 motors and stiff frame you should be able to go faster. I only have Nema23s, and I routinely cut in the 200-250 range even with small bits. I need to test faster as well (my X-Y rapids are set at 600 and I have run up to 1000 ipm). I plan on replacing my Z-axis ballscrew with a higher pitched one, it is currently my limiting factor (250 ipm) for 3d cuts.

Testing on my machine @200 with a 1/8 bit:
https://vimeo.com/287521067

The heart carving is by a friend of mine, Doug Pinney, in cherry, carved at 350 ipm on his 4 x 8 Legacy Maverick (Nema34 steppers). It is 16" x 16"


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

See, that's the thing about it - I realize my machine is plenty capable of going faster but I don't want to break bits. They cost too much. But what you were cutting is MDF and I can probably do that just like you showed but I rarely cut anything except Walnut, Maple, and Cherry. I'd be leery of trying your cuts at the same specs in Walnut. I do cut the Longworth chucks out of Baltic Birch at 175 ipm, though.

My rapids are at 600 for X and Y, as well, and Z is at 300. Acceleration on X and Y is 50 and Z is 30.

I surfaced my spoilboard today at 200 ipm but again, that was MDF and taking 0.010" with a 1.5" cutter running at 18k rpm. It would probably have been fine at 300 ipm but 200 was fast enough.

David


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

See, that's the thing about it - I realize my machine is plenty capable of going faster but I don't want to break bits. They cost too much. But what you were cutting is MDF and I can probably do that just like you showed but I rarely cut anything except Walnut, Maple, and Cherry. I'd be leery of trying your cuts at the same specs in Walnut. I do cut the Longworth chucks out of Baltic Birch at 175 ipm, though.

My rapids are at 600 for X and Y, as well, and Z is at 300. Acceleration on X and Y is 50 and Z is 30.

I surfaced my spoilboard today at 200 ipm but again, that was MDF and taking 0.010" with a 1.5" cutter running at 18k rpm. It would probably have been fine at 300 ipm but 200 was fast enough.

David


----------

